# Is there a way to NOT have the Mini auto-drop it's live feed after 4 hours?



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I like to leave my TV on for my dogs (no comments on that please) but while at work it goes into 'sleep/screensaver' mode after 4 hours. Is there a way to have that Mini NOT go into screensaver mode?
Obviously if I'm home I can select "OK" when it asks "Are you still there?" or if I change the channel - but I can't do that from work...unless there's a way to do that too!??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No. But I have seen posts of some solutions that I didn't understand. Try a Search.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> No. But I have seen posts of some solutions that I didn't understand. Try a Search.


Searching by what, exactly? I ask since there's no key word that's unique enough to not find hundreds of threads.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Yuterald said:


> Searching by what, exactly? I ask since there's no key word that's unique enough to not find hundreds of threads.


Sorry. I never said it would be easy. But as you noticed, it's a popular subject.

If I was going to do it, I would look for a way to make a device that sent out IR codes. Then find a way to make it send a Down code periodically.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I've come across an older post about using a Raspberry PI but that's not a rabbit hole I want to try. Seems like there is no option...


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

And once again I feel obligated to snarkily note that if they had put a damn "off" button on these things, they wouldn't need these popups asking if anyone cares. But no, they had to show how clever they were.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What do you have to work with? Any PC or laptop that is always on?

Or ... How much would it be worth to you? Somebody could probably whip-up a Pi for you to satisfy your appetite.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I 'can' understand that it's to release the tuner after 4 hours of inactivity since some people, like myself, will turn a TV off, but not TiVo. But I wish it allowed/forced you to either press "menu" then the "slow-mo" button or select the 'off' feature (forget what it's called in the settings menu) to let them stay 'active/live' if the person wanted.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

...


bradleys said:


> This is the raspberry PI IR blaster you are talking about...
> 
> Learn on the fly : Raspberry pi ir blaster- Control your Infrared Devices from the Internet
> 
> ...


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

Clicked on that first link and about 1 page down I was saying "huh?" If it was something I could program from my home PC to send out over my network that'd be one thing. If it's manipulating a device and any ROMs/EPROMs or soldering etc and if it's one PI for each Mini then whole-heartedly count me out and I'll just 'suffer' with the issue. I appreciate the links and information though!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The crux of the quoted post seemed, to me, to be a recommendation to look at using telnet, which should be doable from a PC ... no soldering required.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

You might ping the KMTTG thread, as well, since it seems like something that might be useful to include in that utility.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

It's been YEARS since I've looked at KMTTG. That telnet looks interesting but it also looks like a lot of posts to read to find out what's needed to get the desired result.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

I use IFTTT to accomplish this. If you activate IFTTT app on your main box and have the IFTTT app on your phone/ipad, you can set up an tivo "applet" to send a command to the mini every hour so that it doesn't loose the connection. I have it send a "C button" command every hour. Have used it flawlessly for months - mini never goes into stand by. Even when I am watching live TV on the mini, the C button command doesn't interrupt anything. Very easy to set up


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

cpgny9 said:


> I use IFTTT to accomplish this. If you activate IFTTT app on your main box and have the IFTTT app on your phone/ipad, you can set up an tivo "applet" to send a command to the mini every hour so that it doesn't loose the connection. I have it send a "C button" command every hour. Have used it flawlessly for months - mini never goes into stand by. Even when I am watching live TV on the mini, the C button command doesn't interrupt anything. Very easy to set up


 I am very interested in this. Is this an app I can download from the TiVo itself? Thank I need to find how get those commands 'set'.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You could set up Remote Desktop to the house and just use KMTTG to input a command to the Mini...or teach your dog to press the Live TV button.

-KP


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Yuterald said:


> I like to leave my TV on for my dogs (no comments on that please) but while at work it goes into 'sleep/screensaver' mode after 4 hours. Is there a way to have that Mini NOT go into screensaver mode?
> Obviously if I'm home I can select "OK" when it asks "Are you still there?" or if I change the channel - but I can't do that from work...unless there's a way to do that too!??


Not an automatic workaround, but you can use the remote feature on the TiVo app to remotely change the channel on the mini every few hours.

(I used to mess with my kids when they were younger by remotely changing the channel while they were watching too much tv).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd look at IFTTT.

And telnet as a fallback: Help with Telnet script for mini


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> I like to leave my TV on for my dogs (no comments on that please) but while at work it goes into 'sleep/screensaver' mode after 4 hours. Is there a way to have that Mini NOT go into screensaver mode?
> Obviously if I'm home I can select "OK" when it asks "Are you still there?" or if I change the channel - but I can't do that from work...unless there's a way to do that too!??


Not sure if this will be any help, I haven't tested it. You might try playing all the shows in a folder that has enough hours of episodes to run longer than you need to entertain your dogs instead of using live TV. Hopefully the change from episode to episode will keep the sleep/screensaver mode from starting.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I once played children's stuff from YouTube for 2 hours. Might work for longer, but I think it needs some input to stay alive.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> I like to leave my TV on for my dogs (no comments on that please) but while at work it goes into 'sleep/screensaver' mode after 4 hours. Is there a way to have that Mini NOT go into screensaver mode?
> Obviously if I'm home I can select "OK" when it asks "Are you still there?" or if I change the channel - but I can't do that from work...unless there's a way to do that too!??


UPDATE to my earlier post. I have now tested this and it works, at least it did for me. I started playing all the episodes in a folder yesterday. I let it run for over 9 hours. The Mini never went into sleep/screensaver mode.

I'd also suggest that you just leave a radio on, unless the dogs actually watch the TV screen. Another option would be to connect an external antenna to the TV to play over the air broadcasts.

NOTE: To play al the shows in a folder highlight the folder in "My Shows." Press "Play" and all the shows in the folder will start playing one after the other.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The problem with playing a folder with enough recordings is, the dogs are going to get bored with the same folder playing by the end of the week.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> UPDATE to my earlier post. I have now tested this and it works, at least it did for me. I started playing all the episodes in a folder yesterday. I let it run for over 9 hours. The Mini never went into sleep/screensaver mode.


I'm not sure you'd want to do anything other than play previous recordings, as there's no way to guarantee that the live TV tuner wouldn't be stolen away by the DVR for recordings.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> The problem with playing a folder with enough recordings is, the dogs are going to get bored with the same folder playing by the end of the week.


 Oh my! I hadn't thought of this. I guess the OP will have to record a bunch of different programs before the dogs start complaining.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> I'm not sure you'd want to do anything other than play previous recordings, as there's no way to guarantee that the live TV tuner wouldn't be stolen away by the DVR for recordings.


I think this is part of the problem the OP is having. The tuner is expiring from non-activity. The only solution I could imagine was by using previous recordings.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> I think this is part of the problem the OP is having. The tuner is expiring from non-activity. The only solution I could imagine was by using previous recordings.


Inactivity is a different thing than the tuner being pulled by the DVR. The various scripting suggestions could be used to keep a Mini seemingly active, preventing the inactivity timeout, but I don't see how one would handle the DVR grabbing the tuner back from the Mini.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Inactivity is a different thing than the tuner being pulled by the DVR. The various scripting suggestions could be used to keep a Mini seemingly active, preventing the inactivity timeout, but I don't see how one would handle the DVR grabbing the tuner back from the Mini.


You're right. That's why I suggested playing a folder full of episodes to avoid any issues with tuners.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

I love that idea of having it play a folder of recorded 'stuff'. Now ....I just have to create a folder with enough stuff to last while I'm at work!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Yuterald said:


> I love that idea of having it play a folder of recorded 'stuff'. Now ....I just have to create a folder with enough stuff to last while I'm at work!


It would work best were you running TE3, allowing you to upload a custom folder of content via PyTivo (and editing of the associated metadata).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> I love that idea of having it play a folder of recorded 'stuff'. Now ....I just have to create a folder with enough stuff to last while I'm at work!


Just a YMMV warning. If loading content onto your TiVo box from a PC, first editing the content's associated metadata and such that the content goes into a personalized folder on your TiVo box, there_ could_ be issues: some of us, in that circumstance, have encountered a bug in which, at some later point (it could be weeks), the TiVo box loses playback ability for all future-recorded shows. It's an odd bug: shows record and then appear in the My Shows listing and can be selected to play, but just don't. The dividing line for playability seems to be around the time that transfers from the PC occurred.

The cause for this is unclear, and I haven't heard of TiVo debugging this (or reporting on it). My best guess, given what has been reported as an issue and what hasn't been, is that it's tied to the editing of the metadata to create folders on the TiVo box. But that's just a guess, based on the patterns I've seen/haven't seen.

The good news is, the situation can be fixed, but by having to go nuclear and doing a C&DE on the affected/infected box. Although it seems that shows on the box can be preserved by moving them off the infected box first, and then back after.

And so, if the pooches aren't too particular, it might be safest recording them content off your TiVo box--do they like Law & Order: SVU marathons?  Simply a YMMV advisory.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Just a YMMV warning. If loading content onto your TiVo box from a PC, first editing the content's associated metadata and such that the content goes into a personalized folder on your TiVo box, there_ could_ be issues: some of us, in that circumstance, have encountered a bug in which, at some later point (it could be weeks), the TiVo box loses playback ability for all future-recorded shows. It's an odd bug: shows record and then appear in the My Shows listing and can be selected to play, but just don't. The dividing line for playability seems to be around the time that transfers from the PC occurred.
> 
> The cause for this is unclear, and I haven't heard of TiVo debugging this (or reporting on it). My best guess, given what has been reported as an issue and what hasn't been, is that it's tied to the editing of the metadata to create folders on the TiVo box. But that's just a guess, based on the patterns I've seen/haven't seen.
> 
> ...


Then surely you know of a post or thread where these symptoms were or are being discussed. Can you provide link to a post?


----------



## MizzouJames (Jul 15, 2019)

Do the dogs watch TV, or listen to it? My dogs never seem to watch, but they do seem to listen (doorbells and knockings sounds sometimes trick them into thinking someone is at the door!)

I suggest a simpler option - turn on a radio!


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Then surely you know of a post or thread where these symptoms were or are being discussed. Can you provide link to a post?


I seem to be the one who originally reported the problem in these forums. At the bottom of this post are links to the threads this was discussed in. After much testing, and the expense of buying another Tivo, which didn't end up solving the problem, the nearest I was able to determine is the problem is created by uploading video files with added meta data or creating custom folders for uploaded video files to be uploaded to using pyTivo methods that can do this. There also is the possibility it's only the combination of uploading video files with added meta data into custom folders.

Unfortunately it usually takes 6 weeks or more for the symptoms to show up. I just decided to stop uploading video files with added meta data and to quit creating custom files. Just uploading video files does not seem to create the problem.

Mikeguy made the improbable suggestion regarding a possible cause that allowed me to narrow it down. Mike has encountered a similar problem since them which we have discussed by PM.

Unable to play certain shows

Can't play shows uploaded from PC

Can't play some recorded programs

Can't playback any recordings done after May 12


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> I love that idea of having it play a folder of recorded 'stuff'. Now ....I just have to create a folder with enough stuff to last while I'm at work!


The other option is to get content for PLEX if you have a PC. You can have it auto play the next episode. you could name the content whatever you want to make it think it's all the same series/show and it will play in order.
My dog LOVES the saturday morning CBS especially Dr. Chris Pet Vet...but if I ever left her alone with the 4K tv on I would fear she would tear it to shreds....


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

IFTTT is the answer to the OP's question. Go to the IFTTT website and create an account. Search around for TiVo and you will find a way to connect your TiVo account to your IFTTT account. After that, you will find an applet to keep your live shows going. There is a specific applet just for that purpose. It works very well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Then surely you know of a post or thread where these symptoms were or are being discussed. Can you provide link to a post?





bobfrank said:


> I seem to be the one who originally reported the problem in these forums. At the bottom of this post are links to the threads this was discussed in. After much testing, and the expense of buying another Tivo, which didn't end up solving the problem, the nearest I was able to determine is the problem is created by uploading video files with added meta data or creating custom folders for uploaded video files to be uploaded to using pyTivo methods that can do this. There also is the possibility it's only the combination of uploading video files with added meta data into custom folders.
> 
> Unfortunately it usually takes 6 weeks or more for the symptoms to show up. I just decided to stop uploading video files with added meta data and to quit creating custom files. Just uploading video files does not seem to create the problem.
> 
> ...


^ This (surely). The bottom 2 especially point out the discussion and working hypotheses, in addition to @bobfrank's discussion above. There also have been one/two-off posts that pop up in threads every now-and-again, which seem to point to the same issue.

In my own experience, as @bobfrank mentions, this issue independently has hit two Roamio boxes, after transfer to them of a very limited amount of PC-based, virus-free content with associated, created metadata files, where the metadata files were set so that the content would go into distinct, personalized TiVo box folders. In my case, shows recorded after that transfer date, while showing up in normal fashion on the My Shows list, became totally unplayable--earlier-recorded shows seemingly were not affected.

Given the limited number of reports of this issue, as well as the facts that people have been transferring files from their PC to their TiVo box for years, and that the Metagenerator software, which creates metadata files for use with PC content being transferred, has been in use for many years, my hypothesis, like @bobfrank's, has been that the issue turns on the creation and use of personalized TiVo box folders (and perhaps triggered by some change in the TiVo software) or some other amendment of the metadata files. As @bobfrank states, the potentially long incubation period for the issue--it really does feel like a virus in the human body--just complicates things, and the clean-up process is a hassle (and is downright scary and depressing, one originally not knowing if it will work at all or if the TiVo box effectively has been bricked) if one wants to try and save the content on the infected box.

@bobfrank, I'm now at 3-1/2 months with my sanitized TiVo box remaining clean and playable (I still need to clean/sanitize my other box). Having said that, I have to add that I haven't moved the original content from that box, saved to my PC, back to it, yet, due to space limitations (and when I do, I_ won't_ include the PC content with associated metadata files that may have set this issue off to begin with for me--that's happily been destroyed  ). Like you, if I transfer any content from my PC to the TiVo box in the future, it's going to be done in the most plain vanilla of ways.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sender_name said:


> The other option is to get content for PLEX if you have a PC. You can have it auto play the next episode. you could name the content whatever you want to make it think it's all the same series/show and it will play in order.
> My dog LOVES the saturday morning CBS especially Dr. Chris Pet Vet...but if I ever left her alone with the 4K tv on I would fear she would tear it to shreds....


Always amazing to me how dogs react differently to television: your dog really seems to be watching it, while our 3 different dogs didn't even seem to be able to see the images on the screen or maybe just didn't care about them at all, although they would react, every now-and-again, to a familiar sound (like a doorbell that sounded like ours, but then thinking that the sound came from our actual door as versus the television). If we had done what the OP is trying to do here, our dogs wouldn't have cared a bit.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pardon the aside, but I couldn't resist posting this related video that I came across (things start going wild at ~0:34). Please feel free to skip.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> ^ This (surely). The bottom 2 especially point out the discussion and working hypotheses, in addition to @bobfrank's discussion above. There also have been one/two-off posts that pop up in threads every now-and-again, which seem to point to the same issue.
> 
> In my own experience, as @bobfrank mentions, this issue independently has hit two Roamio boxes, after transfer to them of a very limited amount of PC-based, virus-free content with associated, created metadata files, where the metadata files were set so that the content would go into distinct, personalized TiVo box folders. In my case, shows recorded after that transfer date, while showing up in normal fashion on the My Shows list, became totally unplayable--earlier-recorded shows seemingly were not affected.
> 
> ...


I was going to be contacting you in the next week or so to see how things were going after your last clean up. Glad things are still working as they should.

No problems (yet) with the Tivo I'm using for my uploads. As you mentioned I haven't been adding meta data or user created folders. I just name the video files something meaningful.

I will get to find out if adding meta data txt files is part of the problem, unfortunately. I uploaded some old home movies to that Tivo. I forgot that these had meta data txt files in the same folder so the meta data uploaded as well. So if the meta data is the problem I'll probably find out in a few months.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Always amazing to me how dogs react differently to television: your dog really seems to be watching it, while our 3 different dogs didn't even seem to be able to see the images on the screen or maybe just didn't care about them at all, although they would react, every now-and-again, to a familiar sound (like a doorbell that sounded like ours, but then thinking that the sound came from our actual door as versus the television). If we had done what the OP is trying to do here, our dogs wouldn't have cared a bit.


My dog is CRAZY about animals on the TV...So much so that when they walk out of frame to the left she runs to the kitchen to see if they will appear there...and then she'll check the front window to see if they have gone outside. I'm guessing it's related to intelligence...because our moron jackhuahua was never interested in the tv...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bobfrank said:


> I will get to find out if adding meta data txt files is part of the problem, unfortunately. I uploaded some old home movies to that Tivo. I forgot that these had meta data txt files in the same folder so the meta data uploaded as well. So if the meta data is the problem I'll probably find out in a few months.


Spooky--but I guess the good thing is, at least you/we know what to do, now . . . . [I was looking for a gallows humor emoticon to insert here but couldn't fine one--perhaps: raying:.]


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anybody here tried the IFTTT keep-alive function?

Bolt randomly changes channels

-KP


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have and it works perfectly


----------

